# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  codice tributo f24

## giovanniognibene@virgilio.it

ciao a tuti i partecipanti al forum, siamo in scadenza di f24 e ho un piccolo dubbio: lavoro in una concessionaria e ci hanno rilasciato una ricevuta per prestazione occasionale con la seguente descrizione " presentazione clienti per acquisto autovettura".  E' stata applicata la ritenuta d' acconto del 20%. Il codice da utilizzare in f24 è il 1038? 
spero in vostro chiarimento

----------


## Patty76

> ciao a tuti i partecipanti al forum, siamo in scadenza di f24 e ho un piccolo dubbio: lavoro in una concessionaria e ci hanno rilasciato una ricevuta per prestazione occasionale con la seguente descrizione " presentazione clienti per acquisto autovettura".  E' stata applicata la ritenuta d' acconto del 20%. Il codice da utilizzare in f24 è il 1038? 
> spero in vostro chiarimento

  Per le prestazioni occasionali il codice tributo è il 1040. Il 1038 è per le provvigioni.

----------


## matteo

Penso che sarebbe più corretto inquadrarla come provvigione ,anche se occasionale, in questo caso sconterebbe la ritenuta del 23% sul 50% della prestazione ed il codice resta il 1038.

----------


## Patty76

> Penso che sarebbe più corretto inquadrarla come provvigione ,anche se occasionale, in questo caso sconterebbe la ritenuta del 23% sul 50% della prestazione ed il codice resta il 1038.

  Si ma lui specificava che la ritenuta era del 20%, la ricevuta gli è già stata consegnata così, quindi....

----------


## matteo

> Si ma lui specificava che la ritenuta era del 20&#37;, la ricevuta gli &#232; gi&#224; stata consegnata cos&#236;, quindi....

  Basta annullare la precedente.........anche perch&#232; la stessa descrizione "presentazione clienti" inserita nella ricevuta &#232; assimilabile alla figura del procacciatore di affari!!!!! 
E' normale che se si paga la RA al 20% si usa il 1040 ,il discorso era solo sulla correttezza della ricevuta, sai com'&#232; il sabato quando si ha un p&#242; di tranquillita in pi&#249; si tende ad essere pi&#249; pignoli  :Wink:  !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LOGOSISTEMI

volevo sapere se possibile compilando il mod f24 per il55% dell'energia dopo lo devo inviare a chi?

----------


## swami

> volevo sapere se possibile compilando il mod f24 per il55% dell'energia dopo lo devo inviare a chi?

    :Confused:

----------


## Lorena2546

> volevo sapere se possibile compilando il mod f24 per il55% dell'energia dopo lo devo inviare a chi?

  Puoi riformulare la domanda??!!!

----------


## swami

> Puoi riformulare la domanda??!!!

  
ah! allora nn sono io?  :Embarrassment:   :EEK!:  
fiu!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LOGOSISTEMI

intendevo dire per quel discorso del 55% sull'energia elettrica per farlo cosa bisogna compilare?

----------


## Contabile

> intendevo dire per quel discorso del 55% sull'energia elettrica per farlo cosa bisogna compilare?

  Guida dell'Agenzia Entrate

----------


## babye

ciao ragazzi!non apro un nuovo post,utilizzo già questo anche se la mia richiesta è ben altra!
Sto registrando l'f24 spedito il 17/12/2007 con tributo codice 3904...ma come lo registro??è l'ici?
avete consigli su siti in cui vengono elencati i codici tributi?quello che sapevo io..mi dice che non esiste.
Strano!
cmq è da poco che lavoro nella contabilità..gli f24 li fa un'altro ufficio ..
Chiedo a voi che mi siete più simpatici! :Smile: 
ciao e spero che qualcuno riesca ad aiutarmi! :Smile:

----------


## seta

> ciao ragazzi!non apro un nuovo post,utilizzo già questo anche se la mia richiesta è ben altra!
> Sto registrando l'f24 spedito il 17/12/2007 con tributo codice 3904...ma come lo registro??è l'ici?
> avete consigli su siti in cui vengono elencati i codici tributi?quello che sapevo io..mi dice che non esiste.
> Strano!
> cmq è da poco che lavoro nella contabilità..gli f24 li fa un'altro ufficio ..
> Chiedo a voi che mi siete più simpatici!
> ciao e spero che qualcuno riesca ad aiutarmi!

  Il codice 3904 corrisponde all'ICI-ALTRI FABBRICATI. 
Se relativo all'immobile di proprietà della ditta e strumentale all'attività lo carichi in contabilità tra i costi tenendo presente che non è deducibile IRPEF mentre lo è per l'IRAP. 
Ciao :Smile:

----------


## babye

grazie mille!!!!grazie per avermi risposto subito!
confermo la mia preferenza per voi...piuttosto che l'ufficio paghe! :Smile:

----------


## babye

Ciao ragazzi,chiedo ancora aiuto a voi!
ho un codice tributo 6781 e ce l'ho a credito :Smile: ....non ne trovo la corrispondenza??che è ??
grazie a tutti

----------


## nzino67

> Ciao ragazzi,chiedo ancora aiuto a voi!
> ho un codice tributo 6781 e ce l'ho a credito....non ne trovo la corrispondenza??che è ??
> grazie a tutti

  &#233; "eccedenza di versamento di ritenute sul lavoro dipendente".

----------


## babye

> é "eccedenza di versamento di ritenute sul lavoro dipendente".

  bene grazie!
ora mi resta il dubbio di come contabilizzarlo! secondo voi assieme al 1001?nella stessa voce? :Confused:  
GRAZIE MILLE!!

----------


## nzino67

> bene grazie!
> ora mi resta il dubbio di come contabilizzarlo! secondo voi assieme al 1001?nella stessa voce? 
> GRAZIE MILLE!!

  può andare bene assieme al 1001, a credito ovviamente

----------


## babye

Buongiorno a tutti!!
chi mi può dire a che cosa corrispondono questi codici in contabilità?
6781 e 6782 sezione erario. 
grazie!!!

----------


## babye

siccome si riferiscono all'anno 2006..lo registro come ravvedimento operoso? che dite?

----------


## seta

> Buongiorno a tutti!!
> chi mi può dire a che cosa corrispondono questi codici in contabilità?
> 6781 e 6782 sezione erario. 
> grazie!!!

  6781: Eccedenza di versamenti di ritenute di lavoro dipendente, assimilati ed assistenza fiscale scaturente dalla dichiarazione del sostituto dimposta 770 SEMPLIFICATO; 
6782: Eccedenza di versamenti di ritenute di lavoro autonomo, provvigioni e redditi diversi scaturente dalla dichiarazione del sostituto dimposta 770 SEMPLIFICATO; 
Ciao :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

> Buongiorno a tutti!!
> chi mi può dire a che cosa corrispondono questi codici in contabilità?
> 6781 e 6782 sezione erario.
> grazie!!!

  Si tratta: 
6781: Eccedenza di versamenti di ritenute di lavoro dipendente, assimilati ed assistenza fiscale scaturente dalla dichiarazione del sostituto dimposta 770 SEMPLIFICATO; 
6782: Eccedenza di versamenti di ritenute di lavoro autonomo, provvigioni e redditi diversi scaturente dalla dichiarazione del sostituto dimposta 770 SEMPLIFICATO; 
6783: Eccedenza di versamenti di ritenute su redditi di capitale scaturente dalla dichiarazione del sostituto dimposta 770 ORDINARIO.

----------


## babye

ok grazie mille!
ora lo devo inserire nel mio programma nell'anagrafica dei conti...
help!!!
in che sezione(attivo passivo ricavo costo) e tipo di conto( patrimoniale economico) lo devo mettere? 
grazie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Contabile

Va nello stato patrimoniale e funziona sia in Dare che in Avere

----------


## babye

grazie mille!!!!!!!!!!

----------

